# Tried some Behr last week



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

We got hired to finish a trim job on a small new construction. The owner had already bought 4 gallons of Behr premium plus white semi gloss. I’ve used Behr a few times over the years when the HO had already bought it, but only on walls never a large trim job. 

I took my usual approach painting the MDF doors of wiping them down with a damp rag, rolling the paint on with a microfiber mini, and tipping it off with a nylon brush. I have to say I was impressed with the way it leveled out. It turned out to be one of the smoothest hand applied trim jobs I’ve done in quite a while. They are MDF doors, so their not going to ever be butter smooth without repriming, but still I was quite pleased with the results as far as leveling. 



















That said I felt like it barely hid the greyish factory primer in two coats. And I really slathered it on there. Probably between 4 and 6 mil wet. It seemed like the viscosity of the material was conducive to a very thick coat. Maybe that’s the “engineered drag” that some here seem to think is such a bad thing. I didn’t think it was bad at all, just helpful in getting adequate film build. 

The guy had bought a gallon of Marquee for the couple exterior doors. Interestingly it was way thinner than the interior premium plus, but still leveled really well with a thick application and did fine with two coats. 

Maybe it’s just me, but I’ve never been able to get Regal to flow out that smoothly. The final result I would put on par with Pro-Classic or Advance as far as smoothness. 

I doubt I’ll use it again until the next time some customer buys it before hand. Just thought these results were interesting enough to share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have used it on 3 jobs this year for a flipper on trim . Sprayed two and brushed and roll the third . I think its " Nice .Not thrilling but nice ". I can get Ultra Spec cheaper but this flipper for some reason won't go the Ben Moore store and talk to the owner and get prices .


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> We got hired to finish a trim job on a small new construction. The owner had already bought 4 gallons of Behr premium plus white semi gloss. I’ve used Behr a few times over the years when the HO had already bought it, but only on walls never a large trim job.
> 
> I took my usual approach painting the MDF doors of wiping them down with a damp rag, rolling the paint on with a microfiber mini, and tipping it off with a nylon brush. I have to say I was impressed with the way it leveled out. It turned out to be one of the smoothest hand applied trim jobs I’ve done in quite a while. They are MDF doors, so their not going to ever be butter smooth without repriming, but still I was quite pleased with the results as far as leveling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More Ovaltine please.*



Jmayspaint said:


> We got hired to finish a trim job on a small new construction. The owner had already bought 4 gallons of Behr premium plus white semi gloss. I’ve used Behr a few times over the years when the HO had already bought it, but only on walls never a large trim job.
> 
> I took my usual approach painting the MDF doors of wiping them down with a damp rag, rolling the paint on with a microfiber mini, and tipping it off with a nylon brush. I have to say I was impressed with the way it leveled out. It turned out to be one of the smoothest hand applied trim jobs I’ve done in quite a while. They are MDF doors, so their not going to ever be butter smooth without repriming, but still I was quite pleased with the results as far as leveling.
> 
> ...


Jmayspaint, was the semi-gloss trim paint Premium Plus or Premium Plus Ultra?

futtyos


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

futtyos said:


> Jmayspaint, was the semi-gloss trim paint Premium Plus or Premium Plus Ultra?
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos




This stuff, 










The cheaper line I assume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> This stuff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They spelled "odor" wrong....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Premium plus ultra, That’s a funny name. What are they going to call the next line they come out with, super premium plus ultra? Or maybe super duper premium plus ultra. Lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> They spelled "odor" wrong....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Could it be those darn Canadians again? 
What colour is that anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Say what you will about Behr paints, but I do like the way the semi-gloss and gloss levels out. Have used the Ultra White Premium on a few jobs both interior and exterior. Doesn't cover worth a damn brushing and rolling. Spraying is no problem. I used their exterior Ultra White on my interior trim. Big dogs over the years and not one of the damn things can walk through a door way without rubbing the trim. But, it sure cleans up nice with soap and water and whatever else the wife cleans with. (Don't ask - Don't tell - Don't want to know.)


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Behr nomenclature*



Jmayspaint said:


> Premium plus ultra, That’s a funny name. What are they going to call the next line they come out with, super premium plus ultra? Or maybe super duper premium plus ultra. Lol


Behr Premium Plus (the paint you gave a photo of) was the original I am familiar with. Behr next came out with Behr Premium Plus ULTRA, then just plain Marquee. It appears to me that most paint companies go through similar name gymnastics.

futtyos plus (formerly known as just futtyos)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

As you can probably tell, I'm not a "paint snob".

After doing insurance restoration work for more years than I can remember, they only allowed so much per gallon of paint. If the HO could prove that the paint used was a "high end" paint, we were expected to stay within their pricing. Plus the fact that they had job numbers that were used at the box stores. Out of anything at the time and within the price range, Behr worked the best. Sure you may have to add a splash of water to your cut-in bucket, but other than that it went on decently and covered fine.

You'd be surprised at how many upper priced McMansions would have left over paints in their store rooms. And, you'd be surprised at how many of them used the cheapest contractor grade of paint available.

I did a full interior of a 6,000 sq ft home using Behr. The lady HO had a brother who worked for Behr and got her a heckuva discount. I didn't even have to deal with going to HD, having it mixed, paying for it, and bring it to the house. After 4 years of a large dog and two preteen boys, it held up great. It was all Premium Plus Eggshell. Not one problem applying it and covered great.

I've always said that if your a professional painter, you should be able to apply any paint and have it look like a professional job was done.

The interesting thing about the insurance materials allowances was that they would state: 1.5 rolls of tape. 2.5 rolls of masking. 1.5 gallons of paint. WTH? I told them I never knew of a store or supplier that sold .5 of anything. They said just to round it up to the next highest.

But, insurance resto was a good income if you could stage a job and were efficient. I also did quite a bit of drywall, carpentry, finish carpentry, cabinet, window and door installation. Even vinyl siding. The more you were able to do, the better money you made. Kept us busier than heck after storms, etc.. Sometimes it was difficult to schedule it in with all the other work.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Priming factory primed doors*



Jmayspaint said:


> We got hired to finish a trim job on a small new construction. The owner had already bought 4 gallons of Behr premium plus white semi gloss. I’ve used Behr a few times over the years when the HO had already bought it, but only on walls never a large trim job.
> 
> I took my usual approach painting the MDF doors of wiping them down with a damp rag, rolling the paint on with a microfiber mini, and tipping it off with a nylon brush. I have to say I was impressed with the way it leveled out. It turned out to be one of the smoothest hand applied trim jobs I’ve done in quite a while. They are MDF doors, so their not going to ever be butter smooth without repriming, but still I was quite pleased with the results as far as leveling.
> 
> ...


Jmayspaint, next time you get some MDF factory primed doors, you might try sealing them with a coat of Gardz first and see how well the topcoat rolls out.

futtyos


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> They spelled "odor" wrong....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Canadian / British spelling, then it is correct spelling.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Megatron. They'll call it Super Premium Plus Megatron for sure. I read it on Facebook, it must be true. And they're gonna be giving away free Bob Ross t shirts with every 10 g purchase.

.


Jmayspaint said:


> Premium plus ultra, That’s a funny name. What are they going to call the next line they come out with, super premium plus ultra? Or maybe super duper premium plus ultra. Lol


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

do you tip it off for coverage or is that a speed thing? im see conflicting texture on the lock stile


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

The Premium Plus line is generally overlooked due to it being the lowest priced of the three grades of Behr. Personally IMO the Premium Plus line is far better than the Ultra and Marqee. I rarely use Behr anymore, but in the past the Premium Plus Semi was my go to trim paint. As far as coverage, it is a little sheer due to the extra white being Behrs number 1 mixing base. I always had it mixed into #52 “White” which greatly improves coverage. I believe its just a bit of raw umber and mabye also black just to take off the brightness of the extra white. Buy yes it is a great trim paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> do you tip it off for coverage or is that a speed thing? im see conflicting texture on the lock stile




It’s a speed thing, and helps get a thicker coat on. I prefer the look of a brushed door, but it takes forever to transfer and spread all that paint with just the brush. So I slather it on with the roller and stroke it out (tip it off) once or twice with a brush. 


I think what your seeing is partially some minor brush strokes, and partially just that fibrous, bumpy texture MDF has sometimes.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Behr Ultra can be finicky to work with like Aura. (at least it used to be 7-8 years ago) I mean it can run in corners etc if you applied like 99% of all other paints. If you don't mind checking back for runs in every room it is doable. You also need to add water to loosen up the paint when cutting. Again doable.

I would never use it on a regular basis because I can't get a discount at Home Depot. I've heard that you can get 10% off with a contractors discount but that's not enough.

Where is Jack Paul these days? That dude loves him some Behr paint.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> ...I've heard that you can get 10% off with a contractors discount but that's not enough...


Whats up with everyone's obsession with 'percentage off' retail? I Just don't understand why painters want retailers to screw joey baloney off the street just so they can get that sweet contractors deal.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Whats up with everyone's obsession with 'percentage off' retail? I Just don't understand why painters want retailers to screw joey baloney off the street just so they can get that sweet contractors deal.




We just want to stick it to the man. Power to the painters 

Has nothing to do with wanting to develop a mutually beneficial relationship with a trusted supplier based on volume discounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

why would anyone use anything better than behr on mdf anyway? that would be a serious waste of money.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have told the story of how I had to use the Behr WB Alkyd on a mansion once for all the doors and trim. IMO, its better than advance, and it was only $25 a gallon RETAIL.


----------

